# Best buy employees



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I went into Best buy yesterday. I was looking for a digital pen. It's basically a pen that you can write on any piece of paper and it captures what you write and you can upload it to your computer so you have digital copies of your notes or writing or whatever.

http://www.google.com/search?q=digi...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

There are tons of these things out there. There's no mystery or any "magic" involved.

So one of the employees comes up to me and asks me if i need any help. I say yeah I'm looking for one of those digital pens that captured what you write and saves it to the computer. I even made a little writing motion with my hand so he got a nice visual with my description.

I know these things are a little obscure but this guy says " woah thats not the kind of thing you come to best buy for. I don't know what kind of pens you're talking about. You got to go to a special store for that kind of thing." The entire time he's laughing as though i'm some idiot who just made it up. I swear he thought i was talking about some magical future pen. I should have asked him for that. "hey where are your magical future pens?" I probably would have gotten the same response. And really? That's not the kind of thing I come to Best Buy for? Where do I go, Mcdonalds? Wait no, it's probably at the magic shop.

Does anybody find these employees as useless as i do? No offence to any best buy employees  But honestly the majority of them have no clue and they have no problem showing it and being almost proud of it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you expect. A guy making minimum wage, with a pHD in computer science from MIT???

Wait a minute. I see you live in the US. That's a reasonable expectation-sorry-lol.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That sucks. Did you find the pen? How is it?

My experience with Best Buy employess is that they can direct you to where the electronics section is. Everything else is up to you.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I got this sort of attitude at a Fry's (electronics store). The guy didn't know what I was asking for and started acting like I was the clueless one. He should of just said "I don't know" but instead he started making these rude faces like I was crazy. I told him never mind and had to go find it myself. It was one of those car lighter to usb port adapters that some devices can run off of.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Me at Best Buy (true story).

Me - Hello, do you know where I could find a pair of Sony headphones?

Employee - Uhhh, well you could either look in the headphone section, or the Sony section.

Me - *blank stare, walks away*


And to think I can't find a job for crap, and yet these half retards are employed.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

...thats retail for ya. Everyone is slowly becoming retail zombies......RETAIL ZOMBIES!!!!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol that's funny, there is this store called Futureshop here (don't know if its in the U.S.) and they always have an overabundance of employees (like 10 in each section) who gravitate to each other and talk. The assumption made by Futureshop managers is that more employees means all customers get their questions answered but not with these morons...Fail


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I worked at Best Buy for six months. I was a cashier, which I chose, because I was well aware I knew ****all about electronics.

You are right. Most of us know next to nothing about electronics. There are usually one or two good, knowledgable, and friendly people per department, but if they are on their day off or their 1.5 hour lunch break, or smoking in the stock room you're out of luck.

It sucked as a cashier, because people would always come and ask me stuff since no one was in their department. I had no idea. At all. And I couldn't leave my square. And I couldn't call anyone on the speaker. So I pretty much had to shrug and point and wish them luck.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried to get a job at Best Buy and the ****ers never called me back for the second interview. First of all, multiple interviews for a job that probably doesn't pay much above minimum wage, are they joking? And if they have such stringent hiring standards, why are the people who work there so intellectually challenged? What do they have that I don't?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I actually did find the pen after searching around but it was one of the overpriced livescribe ones and it was 140 bucks. No way I was going to spend that much on a pen. Unless it takes my notes for me. I'll probably just order one from amazon.

I get that a lot of these people make minimum wage and probably aren't that knowledgeable about electronics. But seriously, a full time employee spends 40 hours a week in that store and he couldn't even make a guess as to where a pen could be? Hell i spend maybe an hour a year in that place and even I could come up with a couple guesses where something like that could be. 

I mean, it's cool if you really don't know where something is and you're honest about it. But turning it around and acting like the customer is an idiot is so ironic. He's basically asking me to rip on him and I can't help but laugh.

I think I read somewhere that best buy employees are trained to identify categories of cutomer from young males who probably know everything allready to older people who probably know nothing. If i remember right they're supposed to avoid young males and assist the "know nothings" as much as possible. Its probably because they're corporate offices realized technically savy people are going know better than to listen to the employees advice and so its a waste of time. I just feel sorry for the people who don't know any better and buy some of the crazy stuff they have to offer like the geek squad services.

Sorry I'll stop my *****y ranting now. I just think it's entertaining.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with you 100%. I've found that MOST BestBuy employees are the most unhelpful, least knowledgeable people in retail besides WalMart. Their custumer service is awful. The worst part is they are supposed to be very knowledgeable with their products. I had a friend who used to work there and would tell me about all their meetings and training to promote product knowledge and customer service. He said it was a joke. Then again, they treat their employees pretty crappy. Used to give my friend only 8 hours a week with two 4-hour shifts. And they even made him come to some stupid mandatory "team" meetings at 5:00 in the morning.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I tried to get a job at Best Buy and the ****ers never called me back for the second interview. First of all, multiple interviews for a job that probably doesn't pay much above minimum wage, are they joking? And if they have such stringent hiring standards, why are the people who work there so intellectually challenged? What do they have that I don't?


Me, too. I applied twice a few years back. I even had an interview scheduled there, and nobody knew who I was!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> Me at Best Buy (true story).
> 
> Me - Hello, do you know where I could find a pair of Sony headphones?
> 
> ...


haha. I personally would have headed to the sony section. Sounds like it would have been your best bet.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

njodis said:


> Yeah, FutureShop is way worse than Best Buy, even though they're both owned by the same company. Since FutureShop guys all work on commission and are told to upsell as much as possible they often lie and try to convince people to buy things that they don't even need. It's just a really annoying place to shop.
> 
> I think this speaks for itself... :lol :sus


Geek squad tried to talk me into reformatting my hard drive for $100 when I had a virus. I did it myself for free.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

njodis said:


> Yeah, FutureShop is way worse than Best Buy, even though they're both owned by the same company. Since FutureShop guys all work on commission and are told to upsell as much as possible they often lie and try to convince people to buy things that they don't even need. It's just a really annoying place to shop.
> 
> I think this speaks for itself... :lol :sus


wow.

I think i'm going to hang out next to one of those signs and i'm going to offer to do it for 100 bucks for anyone who is interested. Maybe I should make my own sign.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I worked at Bestbuy for a while and the employees I worked with 
Were exactly the same..most fooled around alot. You may think since they
Work at an electronic store they know alot about electronics but most don't know 
Anything. I know I didn't know anything about electronics but I wouldn't have treated a customer with that kind of disrespect.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

BestBuy pays minimum wage ?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

He was definitely the idiot, not you. link My brother used to work for Best Buy, and I don't think he ever received any special training... and he's never been very good with technology!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was at Best Buy and they had some 2 for 15 dollar DVD sale. There was a HUGE 2 for 15 sign above the rack of sale DVDs, so my boyfriend and I picked out a couple. But when we took them to the register, the cashier told us that they were full price and that the sale didn't exist. My boyfriend actually went and took a picture of the sale sign and showed her. She said, "Well that sale ended yesterday. If you'd read the brochure you would have known that."

We told her we'd just leave the DVDs if they were full price, so she referred us to a manager at the customer service desk. When the manager came, she asked us to show her the sale sign. But when we went to the DVDs, it was gone! 

She made a big deal of chastising us for trying to get a sale that was clearly over, and she, too, felt that we should have read the brochure and known better. Then she made a big deal of giving us the sale price anyway, "JUST THIS ONCE, you know I shouldn't be doing this."

Laaaaaaame. That being said, I don't blame people who make minimum wage for not being awesome at their jobs. I suck at my job. But I try not to make the customer look or feel like an idiot.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i don't like bestbuy much cause i ordered a gameboy advance sp long time ago through bestbuy online. i ordered it to be held at a best buy store for pick up and it showed it coming with a cool game on internet ad and i think even stated it. then when i got to store it was a different package with lousy games they were trying to get rid of. they would not honor what i saw online. i felt that was false advertising and best buy employee were no help.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey!!! Has anyone else noticed that Best Buy receipts have a tendency to fade quicker then any other receipt from any other store known to man? Luckily none of the items i was stupid enough to buy a 1 year (or whatever it is) warranty for, crapped out on me after 3 months. I'd have no proof I bought a friggin warranty, or even what item I bought,when I bought it, or even that i bought it there (Well besides that stupid little foldy thing they put the receipt in when you buy a warranty. Which is probably designed to speed up the fading process somehow lol.) Niiice.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

kitterbug said:


> Hey!!! Has anyone else noticed that Best Buy receipts have a tendency to fade quicker then any other receipt from any other store known to man? Luckily none of the items i was stupid enough to buy a 1 year (or whatever it is) warranty for, crapped out on me after 3 months. I'd have no proof I bought a friggin warranty, or even what item I bought,when I bought it, or even that i bought it there (Well besides that stupid little foldy thing they put the receipt in when you buy a warranty. Which is probably designed to speed up the fading process somehow lol.) Niiice.


They have it stored in some computer memory. I lost my receipt for my xbox warranty, but I just called up bestbuy and they retrieved it for me. Most people probably don't know it's stored somewhere though (I didn't until I called).


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

becks said:


> wow.
> 
> I think i'm going to hang out next to one of those signs and i'm going to offer to do it for 100 bucks for anyone who is interested. Maybe I should make my own sign.


Heck, I'd do it for a Twinkie.

Not usually words to live by, but in this case, totally appropriate.

I really don't like going into Best Buy, though. I especially hate how they have a guy look you over and run you through a security arch when you leave, like they suspect you might have explosives in your underpants.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I really don't like going into Best Buy, though. I especially hate how they have a guy look you over and run you through a security arch when you leave, like they suspect you might have explosives in your underpants.


I pretend I don't see them. You REALLY want to be courteous, don't talk to me at all.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Heck, I'd do it for a Twinkie.
> 
> Not usually words to live by, but in this case, totally appropriate.
> 
> I really don't like going into Best Buy, though. I especially hate how they have a guy look you over and run you through a security arch when you leave, like they suspect you might have explosives in your underpants.


To be fair though, a lot of the times when I leave the house i do have explosives in my underpants.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Its a retail company. Call their corporate office and complain about the store. Anyways, I never shopped, er bought anything, at Best Buy in a long time because its easier to buy online and I know what I want at cheaper prices. For the past few years due to the economy, their sales weren't anything to jump for joy over. Even their tech service, Geek Squad, is a joke. Never take your computer/laptop their for repairs.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was shopping for a new TV last month and stopped at Best Buy. I asked if the model I was looking at was available in a 46", he said no...that company doesn't make one in that size. When I got home I looked online and found they in fact do, but Best Buy doesn't sell it. I also found a much better model with more features for less money than the one I had been looking at in Best Buy plus it had free shipping, so I bought it online instead. From what I've seen most of their TVs and stereo equipment is overpriced.

I also bought a microwave there about two months ago because it was on sale. The security guy standing by the exit watched me go through the checkout and pay for it, then stopped me at the door and asked to see my receipt. :wtf


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

becks said:


> I went into Best buy yesterday. I was looking for a digital pen. It's basically a pen that you can write on any piece of paper and it captures what you write and you can upload it to your computer so you have digital copies of your notes or writing or whatever.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=digi...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
> 
> ...


Thing is though, you're judgeing off one guy.

A store can have very good customer service in general and have a higher standard than other's in comparison, you get one dick and it gives you a bad impression.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I also bought a microwave there about two months ago because it was on sale. The security guy standing by the exit watched me go through the checkout and pay for it, then stopped me at the door and asked to see my receipt. :wtf


Yeah, TONS of people complain about this. It happens all the time. They tuck their receipt in their wallet and in their purse or jeans or whatever, and five seconds later they need to pull it out again. And when the security guy SAW them purchase it, it's just ridiculous.

It doesn't even prevent theft at all, if someone is stealing something they are not going to put it in the bag in the three feet between the checkout and the door. Maybe it's because they think all the cashier are secretly giving people stuff for free.


----------

